# Matagorda Offshore 6.18.22



## Topshelffishing.com (9 mo ago)

Great mix of newbies and kids today! Snapper came up so quick we were one shy of a boat limit on the very first drift. Found a solid weed line in 165 feet with nothing to show for it. A lot of weed lines are out there right now. Lots of shark action. We kept the much smaller ones  for the cooler. 
Good luck to all!
Allen 








HOME - Top Shelf Fishing Charters %


Top Shelf Fishing Charters offers 8 and 11 hour deep sea fishing charters up to 55 miles offshore. Captain Allen Jakubik has everything you need for the ultimate fishing adventure. You may bring up to 6 anglers for the trip. We offer the best pricing on the coast for our fishing trips. Check out...




topshelffishing.com


----------

